# 1906 Remington



## Knuckleheads (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't seem to find any info on vintageb Remington Bikes. I have a Remington that I was told is from 1906 and would like to find out about Remingtons and their value  as a collecters item.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 11, 2010)

They seem to be worth what other 90's safeties are worth,  not a ton but something. You have pictures? It depends much on condition and completeness


----------



## walter branche (Mar 12, 2010)

also go to a remington gun site and list the cycle , i get request for bikes like yours , and they seem to always come from a remington gun collector ,, like Dave said it is just like any other bike price  unless you have some trick accessories on it ,,


----------

